# Kings hire Musselman's assistants



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Wondering who his staff will consist of.....Anyone know who were his assistants in Golden State?


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Musselman's assistants?*

I have been pondering this non-stop since I saw the news that Muss was hired. I really have no clue. He ran a motion offense in GS (which we already have the personel for); if he brings that here, maybe some of Adelman's assistants? They are still under contract, but Cochie has retired, which it too bad. 

Halfbreed, you like the Warriors, know who Muss' assistants were there?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Musselman's assistants?*

Found it but I can't find if these guys were retained from the previous GSW coaching staff or these are Musselman's guys:

http://www.ibiblio.org/craig/draft/2003_draft/Picks/11_golden_state.shtml

Head Coach: Eric Musselman (San Diego'87) 
Assistants: Phil Hubbard (Michigan'79) *Currently with Washington*
Mark Osowski (Massachusetts'85) *DEAD*
Tom Sterner (Millersville State'78) *Currently with Orlando*
Hank Egan (Navy'60) *Currently with the Cavs*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Musselman's assistants?*

He said he'll talk to petrie and choose the assistants together. Hopefully most of them are defensively minded. we need that.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Musselman's assistants?*



> Musselman, meanwhile, will be deciding who to add to a coaching staff that currently has just one member.
> 
> And because the Kings are the only team to have turnover at the head-coaching spot so far this offseason, Musselman will be a popular man.
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/14264126p-15076890c.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Musselman's assistants?*

Why not King St. Jean? 



> New Kings coach Eric Musselman needs a few good assistants. Why not consider former Kings coach and ex-Golden State general manager Garry St. Jean as a lead assistant? St. Jean gave Musselman his first head-coaching position at Golden State. Some people say St. Jean's best spot in the game is as an assistant.


<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/26_1_b.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Musselman's assistants?*

we just hired an assistant... video guy from the grizz


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Musselman's assistants?*

Scott Brooks Expected to Join Musselman's Staff, T.R. Dunn to be Retained? 



> Scott Brooks, who coached in Denver, along with Jason Hamm, who was a video coordinator for the Memphis Grizzlies, are expected to join Musselman’s staff. T.R. Dunn is also likely to be retained, leaving Musselman with one more coach to hire.


I don't know anything about this Scott Brooks character, and this is the first I have heard of Dunn possibly being retained (along with Turner and Burrage, possibly).


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Musselman's assistants?*

George Karl admits that assistant coach Scott Brooks may leave Denver for a similar position with the Kings 

Ex- Musselman assistant Sterner is staying in Orlando


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Musselman's assistants?*

Kings notes: Musselman at work trying to craft staff 



> While an official announcement is expected sometime this week, Musselman wouldn't comment on whether decisions already had been made. According to the Memphis Commercial Appeal, Grizzlies *video coordinator Jason Hamm* will join Musselman's staff, while the Racine Journal-Times indicated the team likely would retain assistant *T.R. Dunn.* Dunn did not return a call for comment.
> 
> Musselman said he had *"10 to 15 serious conversations" *with coaching candidates.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Musselman's assistants?*



> BROOKS TO KINGS? A source said Denver Nuggets assistant *Scott Brooks* has received an offer with a *hefty pay raise* to be a Sacramento Kings assistant, and he is expected to accept.
> 
> Director of player personnel Mark Warkentien said the Nuggets late last week gave the Kings permission to speak with Brooks, who declined comment through a team official.
> 
> ...


http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_4768215,00.html


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Musselman's assistants?*

New York Knicks Assistant Brendan O'Connor Joins Kings


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Musselman's assistants?*

http://www.nba.com/coachfile/brendan_oconnor/index.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Musselman's assistants?*

Kings plan to name assistants soon 



> Apparently, new Kings coach Eric Musselman plans to bring a lot of help with him.
> 
> Kings president of basketball operations Geoff Petrie said the team planned to announce Musselman's staff as a group this week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Musselman's assistants?*

Musselman's aides will be named soon 



> Musselman said one contract, in particular, has stalled any official announcement, though he expects one by the end of this week or next.
> 
> "It's been hectic," Musselman said. "Hopefully, it will calm down."
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> The Kings on Friday announced that they have hired assistant coaches *Scott Brooks, T.R. Dunn, Brendan O'Connor, Mark Hughes and Jason Hamm. *They join Eric Musselman, who was hired earlier this month as new Kings head coach.
> 
> "We're excited to get our staff in place," Kings president of basketball operations Geoff Petrie said in a statement. "Eric has assembled a group that is going to bring a lot of energy with various levels of experience and background that will work well with him and our players.
> 
> Dunn will return for his third season as assistant coach. He worked for two seasons under former head coach Rick Adelman, who was not re-signed by the team after eight seasons.


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/14271198p-15081858c.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

_Mark Hughes and Scott Brooks_



> The Sacramento Kings have announced that they have finalized their coaching staff by naming Scott Brooks, T.R. Dunn, Brendan O’Connor, Mark Hughes and Jason Hamm as assistant coaches and Clay Moser as an advanced scout. The announcement was made today by Kings President of Basketball Operations, Geoff Petrie. Per club policy, terms of the agreements were not disclosed.


http://www.nba.com/kings/


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Feeling like home for Kings staff 



> The Kings officially announced Musselman's coaching staff Friday. As The Bee reported Thursday, the staff consists of former Denver assistant Scott Brooks, former Kings aide T.R. Dunn, ex-New York Knicks assistant Brendan O'Connor, former San Diego State aide Mark Hughes and ex-Memphis video scout Jason Hamm. Clay Moser, a former Continental Basketball Association head coach who was an advance scout in Golden State for one season under Musselman, was hired as an advance scout.
> 
> The hiring is a homecoming of different sorts for two assistants. Dunn, of course, is the lone returning member of the staff that was dismissed with head coach Rick Adelman on May 9.
> 
> ...


----------

